# Recherche pieces APPLE II C 1984



## doal13 (4 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour je recherche des pieces pour mon apple II C de 1984 et plus particulièrement le cordon d'alim de l'unité central merci et des disquettes vierge ou avec des prog 
merci:rateau:


----------

